# Anyone know what kind of plant this is?



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Does anyone know what this bush type thing is?


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

It's a coleus plant. I have a few myself. Amazing foliage.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks @Teej

Mine are definitely dead now . We hit -7 C (19F) already.


----------

